# Drip tray plumb in



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Was looking at plumbing in my machine but the drip tray needs done too. At present it drains in to a plastic bottle which I empty from time to time but would be nice to not have to do that.

Is it similar to installing a drain pipe for a washing machine? If so that seems awfully complicated. Can anyone explain in layman's terms how it should be done?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You just run that pipe into a down pipe on the sink


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Look under your sink and you will see the drain pipe for your sink. Cut into that and glue a T piece with the spout sticking up. Now glue another piece of pipe (which you probably have to buy) into the T that is upside down and insert your drain hose from your machine into the pipe. job done


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sounds viable - a lot easier than the washing machine anyway.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Look under your sink and you will see the drain pipe for your sink. Cut into that and glue a T piece with the spout sticking up. Now glue another piece of pipe (which you probably have to buy) into the T that is upside down and insert your drain hose from your machine into the pipe. job done


It depends on the type of pipe, there are two common ones. PUSH FIT with an "O" ring inside lube with silicone or wash up liquid.

SOLVENT WELD this requires special cleaner and adhesive to connect together. They are also slightly different sizes and do not mix without special fittings (compression)

The connection needs to be made above or through a trap ("U" bend) otherwise sewer gas will flow out of pipe.

If you have a washing M/ch connected directly to an arm on the trap, you can obtain a double arm "Y" shape to accept two outlets.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm not in the new flat yet, still got some details to iron out but if it all goes through will post some pics of under the sink to get advice.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 6614


This is the potential space, obvious space for machine is to the left of the sink so hoping between the washing machine and sink connections it shouldn't be too much of a ballbreaker to get it plumbed in


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a great pad Jeebsy - needs blokifying though. A couple of bikes and some proper coffee equipment and that will add the finishing touches.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Big cupboard in the hall for my bike, although might get one of those hooks and just hang on a random wall. Big TV, stereo, coffee shit and a couple of nice armchairs should get the testosterone flowing though.

Mortgage application is in, just need to hope it goes through OK. Squeaky bum time over the next few weeks!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Give me a shout if you want me to have a look at the plumbing setup mate. Which area is the flat in?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Give me a shout if you want me to have a look at the plumbing setup mate. Which area is the flat in?


That'd be ideal. Flat is in Hyndland, just beside the station. Pressure would be on to produce a good coffee after though! Are you going to the coffee and cannoli thing at Lab next week?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure am, I'm helping host it with them. You heading along?

I'm just the other side of the tunnel from Hyndland and often in the west end so that would be no bother!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Aye, Scott mentioned today when I was in so going to check it out - sounds interesting.

Talking roughly first week in July for moving in all being well so will be in touch nearer the time, but will speak to you next week anyway!


----------

